# Ceylon licking the camera...



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

After I told him not to lick my hand lol!!!

Don't get me wrong, I generally love his kisses! But he can be rather insistent, and had already licked me a LOT before this video was taken, so I had already asked him to stop... and this time he complied, deciding to lick the camera instead LOL!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is just too cute! And he really is such a handsome puppy!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Cute!!!! Love the coloring!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Awwww so cute...I like his coloring alot too!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's adorable!!!

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Too cute!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ah that was cute. One of these days I am going to get some help and video Zoey licking my face


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Funny! What an adorable face!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

he is a sweetie


----------



## anderson57 (Aug 2, 2011)

This is just wonderful Puppy...


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

OMG Ceylon is so much like Crystal in kissing/licking obsession LOL if you looked at the last thread that I posted here, you will see what I mean. 

Ceylon is a CUTIE


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

katkoota said:


> OMG Ceylon is so much like Crystal in kissing/licking obsession LOL if you looked at the last thread that I posted here, you will see what I mean.
> 
> Ceylon is a CUTIE


HAHA, yours are both so cute!!!!

I had a friend stay with us for a few days on his way up north. He happens to have a mostly bald head, and the rest is shaved so short as to be almost bald. Ceylon was ADDICTED to licking his head every chance he got! Which, since Cey loves to be on the top of the couch, was as often and as much as John could stand it LOL! It was almost freaky how systematically and obsessively Cey would go for his head lol!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Kat, my Malt was an extreme licker too! It drove my kids nuts, cause they couldn't stand it. Even the sound of Fluffy's licking would irritate them. I, on the other hand, didn't mind at all. And I loved when he would lick my feet (no, I am not a foot weirdo!) It was a nice little relaxing puppy foot massage!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

dodrop82 said:


> Kat, my Malt was an extreme licker too! It drove my kids nuts, cause they couldn't stand it. Even the sound of Fluffy's licking would irritate them. I, on the other hand, didn't mind at all. And I loved when he would lick my feet (no, I am not a foot weirdo!) It was a nice little relaxing puppy foot massage!


I can only stand so much. Luckily, the older Ceylon gets, the less obsessive in general he seems to get about licking... except for John's head a couple of weeks ago, that was both hilarious and a little bit weird LOL!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Sophie is an obsessive licker. I had a maltese that was the same. Does anyone know why they do this?She licks everything, including the cat and our resident dog's ears.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

heatherk said:


> HAHA, yours are both so cute!!!!
> 
> I had a friend stay with us for a few days on his way up north. He happens to have a mostly bald head, and the rest is shaved so short as to be almost bald. Ceylon was ADDICTED to licking his head every chance he got! Which, since Cey loves to be on the top of the couch, was as often and as much as John could stand it LOL! It was almost freaky how systematically and obsessively Cey would go for his head lol!


ound: hilarious. I can only picture Ceylon doing that!!



dodrop82 said:


> Kat, my Malt was an extreme licker too! It drove my kids nuts, cause they couldn't stand it. Even the sound of Fluffy's licking would irritate them. I, on the other hand, didn't mind at all. And I loved when he would lick my feet (no, I am not a foot weirdo!) It was a nice little relaxing puppy foot massage!


I can't stand "obsessive" kissing ... Crystal literally showers you; all you need is a shampoo and you are ready to go ound:

Snowy, on the other hand, is an average kisser which I love 



SOPHIES-MOM said:


> Sophie is an obsessive licker. I had a maltese that was the same. *Does anyone know why they do this?She licks everything, including the cat and our resident dog's ears.*


Oh my! Crystal also does it to my guinea pigs , lil bro's cat and our parrot !! Basically, to any creature. I never figured out why. I noticed though that she uses that tongue for almost all messages she tries to send. Thought that she is just being obsessively sweet.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute!


----------

